
Vim Cheat Sheet - Acanthae
https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/a-vim-reference-guide/
======
facorreia
Wait, there's something wrong with this picture. It says just "Ctrl" instead
of "Ctrl-R" and "Ctrl-V".

